# Butter



## BunnyButter (Feb 15, 2012)

I had to put Butter down today. She had severe GI Stasis which I couldn't afford to correct.



I'm so sorry Butter. I love you.


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Binky free Butter ray:


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss :hug: ray:

Binky free sweet Butter. :bunnyangel2:


----------



## kangaroog311 (Feb 15, 2012)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 15, 2012)

But you loved her while she was here & didn't want her to suffer.


----------



## Ape337 (Feb 15, 2012)

My heart and prayers go out to you for your loss ray:


----------



## LaylaLop (Feb 15, 2012)

Aw. I'm sorry to hear it. We were all hoping for Butter to make a quick recovery but you did what you could and she was well loved.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 15, 2012)

We're so sorry you lost your sweet little girl. We know how hard it can be, but it's for the best. Rest in peace little girl and binky free.


----------



## CCWelch (Feb 15, 2012)

Binky Free, Butter!
Butter Bunny I know it is hard right now, but you made the right decision, watching her die from GI Stasis would have been much worse. I ave been in your shoes in this instance and I am sending you hugs and prayers.


----------



## BunnyButter (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks you guys. Today has been pretty rough so far, but the hospital I took her to provided me with a little paw print in clay from her to take home, so I'll always have that. I also found her favorite chew toy. I think I might hold onto that for awhile, haha.

I know I probably can't get a rabbit for a while, but I'm already looking forward to being okay about it again. I really am torn up about her being so young. She was so incredibly sweet. It was a great experience.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Feb 16, 2012)

Awww, I'm so very sorry


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 16, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for your loss of your Sweet Butter.

K


----------



## JimD (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry 



ray::rainbow:


----------



## cocorabbit (Feb 16, 2012)

:in tears::sosad

you did your best. Sorry for your sweet Butter.

*hug*


----------



## gmas rabbit (Feb 16, 2012)

I am so, so sorry to hear about Butter. Sometimes life throws you these curves and you think you will never recover, but you do. She is at the bridge, no longer in pain. Binky free little one.


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 16, 2012)

So sorry to hear of your loss, Binky free Butter


----------



## jujub793 (Feb 16, 2012)

:rip::feelbetter: So sorry about Butter.


----------

